# Best color to paint Planer Boards



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Ready for Paint! I like yellow. I'd like to hear others preferences, since ur the ones that need to see them. 
Thanks in advance,


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Any bright color. Yellow or orange, you can also add a flag so that you have something that sticks out of the water higher. They look heavy. Are those treated 2x6s? Have you given them a test run yet?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

No test run yet . Need the eye still to hook up to mast. Those r treated 2x8. I'll b using them more for musky than walleye.


----------



## Moosekill (Mar 16, 2005)

Yellow is pretty good, mine have been yellow for almost 25 years. Helin Frog or Firetiger stands out pretty good also. I have been wanting to redo mine in Firetiger.
I have had many very very close calls with people almost running over them and the tow line. I keep a very close watch out for yahoos running by and usually need to jump up and down waving my arms and yelling several times a season. 

If they hit yours they will know it with possible damage to their boat!


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Those are too heavy for musky as well. Untreated white pine with steel threaded rod and nuts with washers. They cost about $50 or so to build a set. I built three sets last year. All painted bright orange, just make sure its not marking paint as it will wear off very quickly.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

2X8s??

What the hell are you towing them with, a freighter and steel cable??

Pray to Christ those never take a dive, you WILL capsize!!

1X6 sealed cedar 24" apart will pull about 6-7 muskie baits per side before they drag too far. I don't know what you are trying to accomplish, those must weigh 50#s.

BTW- I prefer white. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Unreel, I want to pull 4, 10-12 inch baits per side. I've increased the angle and pitch. I'm hoping it pulls harder than normal and runs up high. As for color I'm thinking white with a black shark fin at the water surface. It's a Mako thing. Fire tiger would have been my second choice. Great ideas. Thanks Moosekill!


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

boomstick said:


> Unreel, I want to pull 4, 10-12 inch baits per side. I've increased the angle and pitch. I'm hoping it pulls harder than normal and runs up high. !


If they are as heavy as I think they are, they are going to be low riders...extremely low. Good luck though, give us a report on how they run when you get them painted and try them!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I always find a flourescent red or orange as easiest to see. Probably why a good portion of life preservers come in orange.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

boomstick said:


> I've increased the angle and pitch. I'm hoping it pulls harder than normal and runs up high.


 With how heavy those boards must be, I have no doubt they will pull harder than normal. But that won't get them to ride any higher. A board that heavy, you'll need to increase your speed alot to get them to ride higher, angle won't do much for ya.


----------



## JAMMIN (Jul 19, 2005)

If they get loaded up with weeds they will pull the mast right off your bow. I had it happen to me. Almost went though the windsheild.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Since the size of the boards were such an issue. I measured them last night. There 1x6 not 2x8 like I mentioned. The 12 x 12 tile should be a clue. I also posted the 1x4 walleye boards I copied these from. Thanks Mr Pike.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I am NOT a troller but IMO I can read a tape measure very well and those look bigger then 1".


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

jakeo said:


> I am NOT a troller but IMO I can read a tape measure very well and those look bigger then 1".


 I think it might be an optical illusion. I bet they look thicker because the end is cut on a compound angle. I could be mistaken though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

They do look hefty that's for sure.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Jasnooks, u r right on! I increase the angles, hoping to ride higher(not out of water) so they don't drag behind. The plan view on the tile should give the size away.


----------

